# Cleaning canister filter hoses...



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Use a MagFox.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Used to run emperor filter's by Marineland that used to include a small brush with the new filter's for cleaning the spray bar attachment.
Anywhoo, I took a long piece of weed eater twine,passed one end through the handle on the brush and secured it with electrician's tape.
I then feed the weed eater twine through the hose until it comes out the other end and then pull the brush through the hose.
Maybe not very attactive looking apparatus, but effective.

Texas Cichlid,,the mag fox is easily found?


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

I think I ordered mine from Fosters and Smith. I like it because it easily makes the bend on lily pipes. I tried 3 brushes and none of them could make the bend without me being uncomfortable they would break the glass.


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

i use this...

http://youtu.be/-Ttu0BzAlM8

watch @ 2:00

cleans mine eheim hose very good!


----------



## jester56 (Oct 28, 2012)

I found it on Amazon and at Foster & Smith. From $6-8. With shipping, about $13. Thanks TC! Picking one up...


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

jester56 said:


> I found it on Amazon and at Foster & Smith. From $6-8. With shipping, about $13. Thanks TC! Picking one up...


You will like it. It takes a little more work, but it does not require you to remove as much as you would with a brush.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Does the magnet device allow the slug to pass through the hose connection's?
I ask this because with the brush ,,I am able to pull it clear through hose connections and seem's like quite a bit of gunk could remain stuck until the filter was turned back on and then maybe a fair bit of said gunk ,would/could be pumped back out through the spray bar or return?
In any event,, I think I shall give one a go for it seem's much less mess than with my own DIY method(note to self...don't wear good shirt while cleaning filter's).


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

The magnet is pretty strong. I am able to get it through connections fine.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

TexasCichlid said:


> The magnet is pretty strong. I am able to get it through connections fine.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Is good to know! thank's.:fish:
Sent from computer,using big fat, finger's.


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

jester56 said:


> I found it on Amazon and at Foster & Smith. From $6-8. With shipping, about $13. Thanks TC! Picking one up...


ya..let us know how it work... IMO i don't see it worth much as the scrub magnet is so small and i would image...your going to have to do so much back and forth srubbing...plus around the tube


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

1-remove your tubing for cleaning. 
2-Fill a sink or basin with water/bleach mixture. 
3-connect a submersible pump to one end of your tubing. Leave the inlet/outlet connected
4-put pump in basin and inlet/outlet end in basin (make sure it's secure). 
5-run pump until hose is clean ( an hour or so)
6-rinse with water and prime to neutralize bleach
7-repeat with other tube

Easy, fast, completely cleans tubing.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

NJAquaBarren said:


> 1-remove your tubing for cleaning.
> 2-Fill a sink or basin with water/bleach mixture.
> 3-connect a submersible pump to one end of your tubing. Leave the inlet/outlet connected
> 4-put pump in basin and inlet/outlet end in basin (make sure it's secure).
> ...


I do the same thing, but with a water/H2O2 mixture. Works like a charm every time!


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

NJAquaBarren said:


> 1-remove your tubing for cleaning.
> 2-Fill a sink or basin with water/bleach mixture.
> 3-connect a submersible pump to one end of your tubing. Leave the inlet/outlet connected
> 4-put pump in basin and inlet/outlet end in basin (make sure it's secure).
> ...


I like this idea! I have 50 foot Python with pump attached for changing water.Seem's this would work well for cleaning it, and I shall see how canister connection's could be made to clean those hoses as well.
An hour seem's like alot of wasted water though,and not as fast as my admittedly ******* version.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Pump the water from the basin, through the tubing and back to the basin. Very little water wasted! If you have a spare tank handy, just set the pump and tubing all in the tank and let it run for as long as needed. If your tubing is stopping up very quickly, you may need to look at what is causing your algae.


----------



## el Caspar (Oct 28, 2012)

I just tie a bit of ripped shirt to some fishing line, tie the other end to a weight so it can be dropped through the slimy tubing, and pull through. rinse after obv. The bleach and pump thing sounds like it would work but chemicals like bleach scare the crap out of me. The fishing line method is a bit more hands on but probably faster


----------

